# Cutting a perfect octagon on a table saw



## pjl (May 19, 2009)

I've tried a number of ways to cut a perfect octagon on my table saw, but always come up with a few sides a little longer than others. I know a drafting techneque to draw it, but is there a jig or setup to cut it perfect every time?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How big is this octogon that you want to cut?

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*George...*

Judging by the size of the type in his post ......
Really Big!
:laughing: bill


----------



## pjl (May 19, 2009)

I need two sizes 13 and 24 inches acrossed 
PJL


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure this will help - http://bobhamswwing.com/Articles/Cutting%20an%20Octagon/Cutting%20out%20an%20Octagon.htm
you could expand it to the size you need?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For precise cutting in that size range I would clamp the raw wood to my table saw sled. I know that it would work OK for the 12" and believe it would work for the 24". Would actually have to try it to be sure on the 24". 

George


----------



## RIGOOD (Feb 7, 2009)

I have not used one of these, but it looks like the answer to your situation.

http://miterset.home.comcast.net/~miterset/index.html


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

RIGOOD said:


> I have not used one of these, but it looks like the answer to your situation.
> 
> http://miterset.home.comcast.net/~miterset/index.html


I must be missing something.

How is that an improvement of a good miter guage?

George


----------



## RIGOOD (Feb 7, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I must be missing something.
> 
> How is that an improvement of a good miter guage?
> 
> George


This is not an improvement of a good miter gauge, just a spot on accurate way of calibration. Also, if one does not own a high quality miter gauge this will allow them to still cut accurate angles using their oem gauge. The OP is obviously having difficulty achieving the desired angles with his present miter gauge and it appears, although I have never used one, that this would be an easy and cost effective solution. It appears they have 2 jigs, one for angles (or calibration) and another to set segmented cuts....more like what the OP would need IMHO. I have no interest or relationship with this company and have never seen one in the flesh so I don't know how well it works, but I like the theory and the design.

I just re-read the description of the problem and realized the OP was probably talking about a solid octagon (like a stop sign) as opposed to a picture frame type octagon (if that makes any sense). That being said, it seems like a 24" octagon would be tough to do using a miter gauge, sorry for consuming your time with my ramblings........


----------



## pjl (May 19, 2009)

I have a accu miter cross cut gage that gives me very accurate 45's. The problem is cuting the corners off, and getting the same length at the corners as the sides. even when drawn perfectly it still isn't to my satifaction when cut.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a Kreg Precision Miter Gauge. It allows me to cut all boards to exact length, using the stop, and accurate angles down to 1/10 of a degree. I built an octagon for a stained glass piece for a customer and it worked perfect. I only use my saw miter when rough cutting stock. It is just not that accurate.


----------

